# Field round at Stick and Wheel this Saturday 8/2...



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I am now officially calling out the following:
> 
> *Prag Lee- Have you got enough game yet to take me down on my home turf*
> MacGoo- you suck...have you got enough cajones to prove to me otherwise...
> ...


Time will only tell, but I plan to be there and give it my best. :tongue:

Besides, you got a whole pile of goodies I am in desperate need of. Seems those ACCs have took a licking, but are still ticking. Out of all those 24+ arrows, I'm down to 8 good nocks. I did a little nock shifting yesterday to get those 8 on the arrows with the best vanes - seems the vanes have took a beating as well. But I guess that's to be expected when you shot the 5 ring ahead of folks like Jarlicker & 3DShooter80. :wink: And if you have any doubt where my arrows go, just ask my 2.5 year old grand-son - ask him where does "Pa P" shoot the arrow and he will respond "5 ring". :tongue:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> I am now officially calling out the following:
> 
> Prag Lee- Have you got enough game yet to take me down on my home turf
> MacGoo- you suck...have you got enough cajones to prove to me otherwise...
> ...


I just checked my schedule and your butt whoopin' is not scheduled for a couple weeks yet. I have you down for the full round at DCWC on Aug 16. Gotta get ready for the Classic and then when I return, it's on like a pot of neckbones. :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Time will only tell, but I plan to be there and give it my best. :tongue:
> 
> Besides, you got a whole pile of goodies I am in desperate need of. Seems those ACCs have took a licking, but are still ticking. Out of all those 24+ arrows, I'm down to 8 good nocks. I did a little nock shifting yesterday to get those 8 on the arrows with the best vanes - seems the vanes have took a beating as well. But I guess that's to be expected when you shot the 5 ring ahead of folks like Jarlicker & 3DShooter80. :wink: And if you have any doubt where my arrows go, just ask my 2.5 year old grand-son - ask him where does "Pa P" shoot the arrow and he will respond "5 ring". :tongue:


We'll see on Saturday...I'll bring the ones I ordered for you and some spare small groove nocks I've got laying around too...



Spoon13 said:


> I just checked my schedule and your butt whoopin' is not scheduled for a couple weeks yet. I have you down for the full round at DCWC on Aug 16. Gotta get ready for the Classic and then when I return, it's on like a pot of neckbones. :wink:


---Same Chewie excuse different day...:wink: good luck at the Classic...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

psargeant said:


> I am now officially calling out the following:
> 
> Prag Lee- Have you got enough game yet to take me down on my home turf
> MacGoo- you suck...have you got enough cajones to prove to me otherwise...
> ...


How could I forget 
x-hunter---too skeered to show up and sign away another crispy...???:elf_moon:
deer slayr---hop in the car with x-hunter and get on down here
rmeadows- you still alive
1st rockin archer- anyone there...??Bueller...Bueller...?
kbowshooter...anyone home???


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Yep...I'm still here but we have a shoot at our home range on Sunday.

Shortened my draw length 1/2" on the range yesterday and I think that it's really going to help.......


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Ron Meadows said:


> Yep...I'm still here but we have a shoot at our home range on Sunday.
> 
> Shortened my draw length 1/2" on the range yesterday and I think that it's really going to help.......


Sunday ain't Saturday...

all I can hear is Blah...Blah...blah...:wink::bartstush: :tongue:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Your freakin crazy its in the mid 90's here i aint goin 2 hours south for heat I got plenty of it here.... Especially for no competition!!!


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

and you're going to keep hearing it from me till it gets below 95 degrees with 95% humidity. 

I lived in that crap for 10 years.....got no desire to come back any more than I have to.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Your freakin crazy its in the mid 90's here i aint goin 2 hours south for heat I got plenty of it here.... Especially for no competition!!!


If you can't take the heat, get out of the kitchen. Admit it, you heard that Lil Bow Pep got her new sight/scope and some new arrows and your SKEEERED.



Ron Meadows said:


> and you're going to keep hearing it from me till it gets below 95 degrees with 95% humidity.
> 
> I lived in that crap for 10 years.....got no desire to come back any more than I have to.


Ron, 95 degrees is 9 less than the last time you came South (DCWC) - oh that's right you couldn't take the heat there either. :tongue:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> If you can't take the heat, get out of the kitchen. Admit it, you heard that Lil Bow Pep got her new sight/scope and some new arrows and your SKEEERED.
> 
> 
> 
> Ron, 95 degrees is 9 less than the last time you came South (DCWC) - oh that's right you couldn't take the heat there either. :tongue:




I aint SKEERED of nothin.... Just not a glutton for punishiment..... 

Tell ya what I've been to Hell and back in DCWC (103*f) how about yall round up a posse and come to my turf on sun for some field... Or in your own words are ya SKEERED?????


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> I aint SKEERED of nothin.... Just not a glutton for punishiment.....
> 
> Tell ya what I've been to Hell and back in DCWC (103*f) how about yall round up a posse and come to my turf on sun for some field... Or in your own words are ya SKEERED?????


We went your way last (Hillbilly), it's your turn to come down here!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> We went your way last (Hillbilly), it's your turn to come down here!


I been your way alot more than you been mine!!!!

We got a great range in open timber no terrible inclines but tuff footing on a few the trek would be well worth it....


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> I been your way alot more than you been mine!!!!
> 
> We got a great range in open timber no terrible inclines but tuff footing on a few *the trek would be well worth it.*...


Oh, I'm sure it would be, but my Sundays are reserved.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Oh, I'm sure it would be, but my Sundays are reserved.


Well then I guess you dont get to give me a crispie this weekend then!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Well then I guess you dont get to give me a crispie this weekend then!!!


Nope, not unless *you come and get it*.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Nope, not unless *you come and get it*.


Save me the gas and just send it priority!!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Save me the gas and just send it priority!!!!


I would, but the post office is out of stamps. :wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I would, but the post office is out of stamps. :wink:


I'll just mail you a few then.....:wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> Your freakin crazy its in the mid 90's here i aint goin 2 hours south for heat I got plenty of it here.... Especially for no competition!!!


Admit it you're skeered...



X Hunter said:


> I been your way alot more than you been mine!!!!
> 
> We got a great range in open timber no terrible inclines but tuff footing on a few the trek would be well worth it....


I would love too, I'm already in the doghouse for Saturday though...


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

psargeant said:


> Admit it you're skeered...
> 
> 
> 
> I would love too, I'm already in the doghouse for Saturday though...


Look how many guys do you know that are nice enough to spot you 500 points so you can get that one elusive Crispie to begin with???? 


Look who's scared now!!!!! Your all about throwin out a challenge but when one comes back look who tucks their tail and turns to hide behind the wife!!!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> Look how many guys do you know that are nice enough to spot you 500 points so you can get that one elusive Crispie to begin with????
> 
> 
> Look who's scared now!!!!! Your all about throwin out a challenge but when one comes back look who tucks their tail and turns to hide behind the wife!!!


What can I say...if you're smart...you'll never put yourself in this situation...as much as I would like to deny it, there's no doubt about who controls how much archery time I get:whip2: and it ain't me...


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

psargeant said:


> What can I say...if you're smart...you'll never put yourself in this situation...as much as I would like to deny it, there's no doubt about who controls how much archery time I get:whip2: and it ain't me...


Hold on i'll try and feel sorry for ya. . . . . . . nope cant do it but at least i tried...:tongue:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

So lets get a head count...I have confirmed:
Sarge (of course)
Scarson---thanks for getting things going for me...
BoUp
Lil Bow Peep (aka pantherpants)
Prag. Lee
Jarlicker
treaton...

Who else is gonna show up to their own demise...??? (jarlicker and treaton will be doing the whooping,...probably not me...)

No word from the rest of you...
MacGoo---maybe his eye sight is worse than we thought..:tongue:
or any of the chewie crew---you all know who you are...:tongue::tongue:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Hey prag...a little birdie told me :secret: Scarson thinks he can take one of your crispies---says he's going to make himself a suit of all the signed ones he's gonna get from you...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I see you both lurking...come on...out with it...:bartstush:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

See comments in line



psargeant said:


> So lets get a head count...I have confirmed:
> Sarge (of course) Half round anyway
> Scarson--- wonder which sight marks he'll use this time :wink:
> BoUp always good for a laugh or 12
> ...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Hurt feelings and embarassment...I really gotta' hear this story...this is gotta be a jarlicker vs the goat story for the ages...


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> See comments in line
> 
> Originally Posted by psargeant
> So lets get a head count...I have confirmed:
> ...


The ones that are working just fine. Bet those crispies are tied up getting the little "Paw P" propaganda minister saying "5 spot". Wait til he finds out not all the black rings are "5 spot".:wink::wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

SCarson said:


> The ones that are working just fine. Bet those crispies are tied up getting the little "Paw P" propaganda minister saying "5 spot". Wait til he finds out not all the black rings are "5 spot".:wink::wink:


 good one Steve...your comments prag...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

SCarson said:


> The ones that are working just fine. Bet those crispies are tied up getting the little "Paw P" propaganda minister saying "5 spot". Wait til he finds out not all the black rings are "5 spot".:wink::wink:


Give me about 30 minutes on the practice range in the morning (got commitments this afternoon) and I'll let you know if I'm up to a little crispy wager. 

And it won't be too long before my little propaganda minister will be tagging along with Pa P, but I first got to teach him how to say "3 ring" when we're shooting together. :wink:

Do me a favor and don't let me forget to carry some toilet paper with me onto the range.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Give me about 30 minutes on the practice range in the morning (got commitments this afternoon) and I'll let you know if I'm up to a little crispy wager.
> 
> And it won't be too long before my little propaganda minister will be tagging along with Pa P, but I first got to teach him how to say "3 ring" when we're shooting together. :wink:
> 
> Do me a favor and don't let me forget to carry some toilet paper with me onto the range.


You 2 have fun exchanging blows. I'm headed to S+W to get targets hung and prepare for your demise tomorrow...


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Give me about 30 minutes on the practice range in the morning (got commitments this afternoon) and I'll let you know if I'm up to a little crispy wager.
> 
> And it won't be too long before my little propaganda minister will be tagging along with Pa P, but I first got to teach him how to say "3 ring" when we're shooting together. :wink:
> 
> Do me a favor and don't let me forget to carry some toilet paper with me onto the range.


Expecting a little control problem are we?:eek2:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> You 2 have fun exchanging blows. I'm headed to S+W to get targets hung and prepare for your demise tomorrow...


I got to run myself - auction starts in a couple of hours. Will see if I can find Carson an old bucket. At least he'd have a "pot to pee in" after tomorrow. :wink:

L8R


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Here we go again. While you guys go out and cause hazzardous shooting conditions for the rest of us, I am going to be hanging out lil bo peep. 
The big bad wolf aint got nothing on us.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

That's what you think...see you tomorrow jarlicker...don't forget I've got a quiver for you...


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Well shiver me quivers there sarge.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Coulda - Shoulda - Woulda

I coulda wagered a few crispies on Sat.
I shoulda done it
Cause if I had,
I Woulda took SCarson's, BowUp's, & PSarge's

Oh and Lil Bo Peep, BowUp, & Jarlicker, I SHOULDA had some ice cream following that bowl of "the hot stuff" I requested.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Coulda - Shoulda - Woulda
> 
> I coulda wagered a few crispies on Sat.
> I shoulda done it
> ...


Useless post without some numbers!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Useless post without some numbers!!!!!!:wink:


I'll leave it up to Sarge to post the numbers - seems I have too much of a tendency lately to offend folks. :zip:

No new "overall" PB for me this weekend, but I did better my PB at S+W. I shot a 255 & 258 (513). I experienced a rather traumatic event with my equipment on Thu evening and had some early morning tweaking to have to do on Sat. With Jarlicker's help (and encouragement) I think I have things pretty much back in order. Even though I had some "ugly" targets, I did have several rather good ones as well. 

Guess the 2 that stand out the most for me would have to be the 80 WU on the 2nd round. It was pouring down rain and thunder and lightning all around us. Went up to the stake & fired 4 arrows as fast as I could with no spotting in between - shot a 19 (missing arrow was less than 1/2 out). Then the last target (30 yd), did the same thing and shot a 17. Go figure.

Anyway, had a great time and look forward to going back to S+W in a few weeks for the State shoot.


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I'll leave it up to Sarge to post the numbers - seems I have too much of a tendency lately to offend folks. :zip:
> 
> No new "overall" PB for me this weekend, but I did better my PB at S+W. I shot a 255 & 258 (513). I experienced a rather traumatic event with my equipment on Thu evening and had some early morning tweaking to have to do on Sat. With Jarlicker's help (and encouragement) I think I have things pretty much back in order. Even though I had some "ugly" targets, I did have several rather good ones as well.
> 
> ...


I had my share of ugly brain farts, mostly on the first half. I think 2 or 3 16s in the first 4 targetsukey:ukey:.

The 45 walkup was a another ukey:ukey:. 45 was a nice little X, so I'm feeling a little better. Let it go on the 40 and hear the strangest hit I've ever heard. I'm thinking I smacked somebody real good. Then one of the guys says "you hit in the white above the target...didn't even hit the cardboard. Did you set your sight wrong?" So I'm thinking "here we go again with the sight game." Somebody says "might be missing a point, but it was a beautiful flight." The 35 and 30 are smack on Xs, so I'm really scratching my head. We pull the arrow out and NO POINT on it. As treaton found out on the second half, when we pulled arrows on the previous target, the point stayed in the bale. Treaton lost a point on the second half in the exact same place I had, but somebody noticed his missing before we shot the 45 walkup.

After that, I managed to finish up the first half fairly decent and salvaged a 249 out of it. Got my head on straight and came back with a 260 on the second half.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> Useless post without some numbers!!!!!!:wink:


I've got the score cards at home, but here is what I can remember...

jarlicker- 541 or 542 (Field course record)
treaton- 535 BHFS- PB
prag lee- 513
scarson- 509
cav84- 499 (or something like that)
BoUp and Lil Bo Peep- not sure
Sarge- I don't want to talk about it-I never totaled my score...
Sarge jr- 220 (CMBB)-it was a PB for him...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

SCarson said:


> I had my share of ugly brain farts, mostly on the first half. I think 2 or 3 16s in the first 4 targetsukey:ukey:.
> 
> The 45 walkup was a another ukey:ukey:. 45 was a nice little X, so I'm feeling a little better. Let it go on the 40 and hear the strangest hit I've ever heard. I'm thinking I smacked somebody real good. Then one of the guys says "you hit in the white above the target...didn't even hit the cardboard. Did you set your sight wrong?" So I'm thinking "here we go again with the sight game." Somebody says "might be missing a point, but it was a beautiful flight." The 35 and 30 are smack on Xs, so I'm really scratching my head. We pull the arrow out and NO POINT on it. As treaton found out on the second half, when we pulled arrows on the previous target, the point stayed in the bale. Treaton lost a point on the second half in the exact same place I had, but somebody noticed his missing before we shot the 45 walkup.
> 
> After that, I managed to finish up the first half fairly decent and salvaged a 249 out of it. Got my head on straight and came back with a 260 on the second half.


Lets not talk about brain farts...Between wrong targets and pulling through my EVO, I had 8 0's:embara:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

psargeant said:


> Lets not talk about brain farts...Between wrong targets and pulling through my EVO, I had 8 0's:embara:


Looks like it would have been an easy Crispie for me!!!!!! AGAIN!!:wink::tongue:


Treaton made the trek to my home turf and let me tell this guy is on fire!!!!

He laid a royal smackdown on X Hunter Senior (my dad):zip: Thats always a plus cause he gets the bighead sometimes!!!!:wink::zip::tongue: At least it dont run in the bloodline!!!:wink::tongue:

1st a 535 at S&W on Sat and then a 523 at my range on sun!!!!! Drive on buddy!!!! Not to mention he shot a 3rd half and laid out a 270! With PINS!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Lets not talk about brain farts...Between wrong targets and pulling through my EVO, I had 8 0's:embara:


Well Sarge, all kidding aside - you're one honest Joe to shoot by yourself and not fudge on any of those 0's. Of course, I'd expect no different from any Field shooter.

And no matter what anyone says (or would like for me to say), there are some very deceivingly hard targets at S+W. Even to the point that I heard someone refer to the course as "Stink and Wheel". But I'm not sure if that was in reference to the targets or the freshly painted Porta-John. BTW: you can put all the paint you want on an outhouse, but it is still just an outhouse. :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Looks like it would have been an easy Crispie for me!!!!!! AGAIN!!:wink::tongue:
> 
> 
> Treaton made the trek to my home turf and let me tell this guy is on fire!!!!
> ...


The man (Treaton) sure has his game together! But I'm getting a bit concerned about his financial status. For someone to be shooting like he is, he must be spending all day shooting the Mooo-Tel INSTEAD of working.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> The man (Treaton) sure has his game together! But I'm getting a bit concerned about his financial status. For someone to be shooting like he is, he must be spending all day shooting the Mooo-Tel INSTEAD of working.


I too am beginnig to wonder about him!!!!!

A shot this good can not be a native to Carowhina!!!!

Besides you cant talk bad about a man who offers you a ride to Lancaster!!!:wink:


Sorry Tim I just couldnt let your good shooting go by unnoticed!!!!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well Sarge, all kidding aside - you're one honest Joe to shoot by yourself and not fudge on any of those 0's. Of course, I'd expect no different from any Field shooter.
> 
> And no matter what anyone says (or would like for me to say), there are some very deceivingly hard targets at S+W. Even to the point that I heard someone refer to the course as "Stink and Wheel". But I'm not sure if that was in reference to the targets or the freshly painted Porta-John. BTW: you can put all the paint you want on an outhouse, but it is still just an outhouse. :wink:


Thanks Lee, but I wasn't by myself you know...I had Sarge Jr. with me...but I woulda' been honest anyway...I actually kept the score with the "do-overs"...but I would not take credit for it...

As for Stink and Wheel...I used the terrain the best I could...to work against a certain jarlicker:nyah:...Its gratifying to know that I know how to get to that boy:wink:...now if I could only shoot somewhere near as good as him, I'd be all set...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm pretty sure BoUp had a 509 - Lil Bow Peep did not finish due to the thunder/lightning/rain. 

And there's one other score missing - the 1st group had a 4th person SCarson, Treaton, Cav84, & ??

If anyone is wondering why Sarge shot alone (Sarge Jr. was with him) - no one wanted to shoot with someone that wore their pajama bottoms to the range. :wink:



psargeant said:


> I've got the score cards at home, but here is what I can remember...
> 
> jarlicker- 541 or 542 (Field course record)
> treaton- 535 BHFS- PB
> ...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I'm pretty sure BoUp had a 509 - Lil Bow Peep did not finish due to the thunder/lightning/rain.
> 
> And there's one other score missing - the 1st group had a 4th person SCarson, Treaton, Cav84, & ??
> 
> If anyone is wondering why Sarge shot alone (Sarge Jr. was with him) - no one wanted to shoot with someone that wore their pajama bottoms to the range. :wink:


Easy there prag...or I'll have to cut off your gear supply:wink:...

That 4th guys was Steve Williams...I don't think he is on this site at all...I'm honestly not sure what he shot...I may have even given Cav84 Steve's score...have to check when I get home...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> Looks like it would have been an easy Crispie for me!!!!!! AGAIN!!:wink::tongue:
> 
> 
> Treaton made the trek to my home turf and let me tell this guy is on fire!!!!
> ...


It woulda been like shooting fish in a barrell...I woulda' needed like 80 points to hang with you :embara::sad: with the brain dead moves I was pulling...

The good news is I had it worked out by the end of the day...so next roung should be better...

As for treaton...look out...he's coming on strong...to think 2 short years ago, I met him at the club...he was a bowhunter only...soon he'll be swimming with the BHFS sharks...while I'm still stuck in the kiddie pool...


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Easy there prag...or I'll have to cut off your gear supply:wink:...
> 
> That 4th guys was Steve Williams...I don't think he is on this site at all...I'm honestly not sure what he shot...I may have even given Cav84 Steve's score...have to check when I get home...


I think cav84 had a 501 and the other Steve had 498 give or take a point or 2. Cav84 might have done better on the second half, but his phone would keep ringing right in the middle of his shot.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Easy there prag...or *I'll have to cut off your gear supply*:wink:...
> 
> That 4th guys was Steve Williams...I don't think he is on this site at all...I'm honestly not sure what he shot...I may have even given Cav84 Steve's score...have to check when I get home...


Surely don't want to do that. 

When I got home Sat. I brought everything inside to give it a through wipe down following the rain. A little WD-40 on the "new" Pro-Tune and it is working fine. I'm going to have to do some close measuring however before I install it. The arrows work fine now with the QAD since the arrow/rest point of contact is well behind the riser. I'm afraid the arrows will be too short if I install the Tuner, but I'll know for sure in a couple of days.

And remind me anytime we're shooting together. I almost always have my camera with me, but can never remember to use it.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

SCarson said:


> I think cav84 had a 501 and the other Steve had 498 give or take a point or 2. Cav84 might have done better on the second half, but his phone would keep ringing right in the middle of his shot.


Well let me mark that day on my "historical" calendar! :wink:

1st in SMFS and 3rd overall. :tongue:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Surely don't want to do that.
> 
> When I got home Sat. I brought everything inside to give it a through wipe down following the rain. A little WD-40 on the "new" Pro-Tune and it is working fine. I'm going to have to do some close measuring however before I install it. The arrows work fine now with the QAD since the arrow/rest point of contact is well behind the riser. I'm afraid the arrows will be too short if I install the Tuner, but I'll know for sure in a couple of days.
> 
> And remind me anytime we're shooting together. I almost always have my camera with me, but can never remember to use it.


 I'm guessing you'll still be allright...If it doesn't work I'll be happy to take it back...minus a 50% restocking fee...:wink: I've got a TT spring steel also and that should work if the tuner won't...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well let me mark that day on my "historical" calendar! :wink:
> 
> 1st in SMFS and 3rd overall. :tongue:


Don't get used to it...:tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I'm guessing you'll still be allright...If it doesn't work I'll be happy to take it back...minus a 50% restocking fee...:wink: I've got a TT spring steel also and that should work if the tuner won't...


50% restocking fee??? That should be negated by what it took to get the rust off. :wink:



psargeant said:


> Don't get used to it...:tongue:


Nope, ain't going to get used to 3rd overall - got 2nd then 1st in mind. :tongue:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> 50% restocking fee??? That should be negated by what it took to get the rust off. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, ain't going to get used to 3rd overall - got 2nd then 1st in mind. :tongue:


Don't you know tuners are supposed to be a little rusty...??? That was accounted for in the discount I gave you...

And you've got a couple of pretty good shooters in your way...good luck with that...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Don't you know tuners are supposed to be a little rusty...??? That was accounted for in the discount I gave you...
> 
> *And you've got a couple of pretty good shooters in your way...good luck with that*...


The only shooter in my way is ME! :wink: 

And the rust is NO problem. It'll just serve as a reminder to me to always do as we discussed on Sat. - clean your archery equipment just like you would your fishing gear.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

At least you could have gotten his score from yesterday right!!! He shot a 533, not a 23. 



X Hunter said:


> I too am beginnig to wonder about him!!!!!
> 
> A shot this good can not be a native to Carowhina!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Ron Meadows said:


> At least you could have gotten his score from yesterday right!!! He shot a 533, not a 23.


Whoops 533 is right my dumb fingers got in the way!!!!!


----------



## cav84 (Apr 20, 2006)

SCarson said:


> I think cav84 had a 501 and the other Steve had 498 give or take a point or 2. Cav84 might have done better on the second half, but his phone would keep ringing right in the middle of his shot.


Thanks SCarson. Yea my help seemed to have a real need to talk that 2nd half. And as far as vapor locking the brain goes I did well by just "0"ing only
3 arrows. But what is 12 or so ponits if your having fun. Now this last part
I can not swear to, may be a little story making it's way around the range
but; P Sarge might/was laying the brain farts thick and heavy like posion
ivy to see who might walk in it. Guess I got some:darkbeer:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

cav84 said:


> Thanks SCarson. Yea my help seemed to have a real need to talk that 2nd half. And as far as vapor locking the brain goes I did well by just "0"ing only
> 3 arrows. But what is 12 or so ponits if your having fun. Now this last part
> I can not swear to, may be a little story making it's way around the range
> but; P Sarge might/was laying the brain farts thick and heavy like posion
> ivy to see who might walk in it. Guess I got some:darkbeer:


Well then at least sarge is good at something then!!!!:tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

cav84 said:


> Thanks SCarson. Yea my help seemed to have a real need to talk that 2nd half. And as far as vapor locking the brain goes I did well by just "0"ing only
> 3 arrows. But what is 12 or so ponits if your having fun. Now this last part
> I can not swear to, may be a little story making it's way around the range
> but; P Sarge might/was laying the brain farts thick and heavy like posion
> ivy to see who might walk in it. Guess I got some:darkbeer:



Sarge's brain farts started before he ever left home - why else would he wear his pajama bottoms to the archery range? 

Sorry we didn't get to spend any more time together. Guess that thunder storm sent you guys running home. Other than Sarge, Jr, & SCarson the place was deserted when we finished our round. I think the only reason Carson stuck around was in "desperate hopes" that I had crashed and burned on the 2nd half. :wink:


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Sarge's brain farts started before he ever left home - why else would he wear his pajama bottoms to the archery range?
> 
> Sorry we didn't get to spend any more time together. Guess that thunder storm sent you guys running home. Other than Sarge, Jr, & SCarson the place was deserted when we finished our round. I think the only reason Carson stuck around was in "desperate hopes" that I had crashed and burned on the 2nd half. :wink:


I thought about orderin up a tornado for ya, but the weather voodoo doctors required a 3 month lead time.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

SCarson said:


> I thought about orderin up a tornado for ya, but the weather voodoo doctors required a 3 month lead time.


Well somebody must have ordered up something - while it wasn't a tornado, it sure had the makings for one. Ole Jarlicker was nearly whining like a baby every time it would thunder. :wink:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Sarge I give you credit. Your S&W course is a tough little sucker.
I have not got through those first 4 targets clean yet. Each day one of those bites me pretty good The last five are just good Field Targets.
45 yarder is ugly.

Lee just like keep telling you focus on the good targets forget the rest.
You had a bunch of real nice 20's yesterday, That 19 on the 80w had me scratching my head. That may have been your best target to date, under those conditions.

I wish most of you could get together with me to do some group tuning and sight leveling. I see some poor arrow flight and group paterns 

You are right jarlicker is really scared of lightning. I felt dumb staying out there with you two knuckle heads. Had a good mid high 40 game working dropped seven on the last 4 targets after dropping just 2 on the first 10 on the second half.

All that lightning on Saturday produced a miricle. There was a verified Mac sighting at DCWC on Sunday. Really I think this was the old Mac cause he showed up for a work party Right on his usuall Mac time. 2 hours late. 

Did his usual statesman duties in chatting up all the first timers and newbies.
Showed off his Segway performing X Country manuvers around the club.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> Sarge I give you credit. Your S&W course is a tough little sucker.
> I have not got through those first 4 targets clean yet. Each day one of those bites me pretty good The last five are just good Field Targets.
> *45 yarder is ugly*.


That might be the understatement of the week! And I think I finally figured out what that hole in front of the stake is for. I believe the devil himself is looking directly up from hell and laughing at anyone trying to shoot that target. 



jarlicker said:


> Lee just like keep telling you focus on the good targets forget the rest.
> You had a bunch of real nice 20's yesterday, That 19 on the 80w had me scratching my head. That may have been your best target to date, under those conditions.


Thanks Joe, and I could have had "another" 20 on one of those 1st 4 targets had I not completely talked myself out of it. :wink:



jarlicker said:


> I wish most of you could get together with me to do some group tuning and sight leveling. I see some poor arrow flight and group paterns


Man, I'm sure ready for some Jarlicker bow/group tuning. I did some measuring yesterday and my arrows are going to be a little too short with the different rest; however, Sarge pointed me to their website where a longer mount is available. I've already ordered it. In fact Mike Lepera contacted me shortly afterwards and asked if I wanted it for a Hoyt or PSE bow. So, unlike that scope company I've had to deal with lately, it appears that the Brite Site folks are eager to help their customers. 

I guess the main question is: "How many beers can you consume and still do proper tuning?"



jarlicker said:


> You are right jarlicker is really scared of lightning. I felt dumb staying out there with you two knuckle heads. Had a good mid high 40 game working dropped seven on the last 4 targets after dropping just 2 on the first 10 on the second half.


Well all it took for Jack to bring down "his" Giant was an ax. :wink: Guess the reason I was gun hoe about staying out is that we seem to have that kinda of weather everyday at home, but it never amounts to more than a little sprinkle of rain. Well I know now where that weather goes when it seems to by pass us - High Point. 



jarlicker said:


> All that lightning on Saturday produced a miricle. There was a verified Mac sighting at DCWC on Sunday. Really I think this was the old Mac cause he showed up for a work party Right on his usuall Mac time. 2 hours late.
> 
> Did his usual statesman duties in chatting up all the first timers and newbies.
> Showed off his Segway performing X Country manuvers around the club.


Well I'm so glad to know that he's still alive. But if he's been waiting for cooler weather to show his face, he sure made a bad choice for Sunday. It was HOT here on Sunday (and Monday). So who all were the "first timers and newbies"?

Did Frank go looking his other lost arrow behind the 80 target?  I'm scared to even shoot that target after seeing what happened to him. Lightning may be your nemesis, but bees, wasps, hornets are mine.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

jarlicker said:


> Sarge I give you credit. Your S&W course is a tough little sucker.
> I have not got through those first 4 targets clean yet. Each day one of those bites me pretty good The last five are just good Field Targets.
> 45 yarder is ugly.
> 
> ...


I may have done too good a job with that range...seems my lowest score this year are all on my own range...I shot better at the HillBilly (at least on the 2nd day). I usually seem to have one of the 1st 4 bad, but put together a decent round through target 9...then my troubles begin...65 down the hill...not to hard...but it is a 65...
45 back up the hill...as has been stated, that target is evil...though I usually shoot it well...
35 fan...I finally conquered that one Saturday...the lone bright spot of my day...2 years later I finally 4x'ed that one...
80 WU down into the hole.....doesn't seem like much, but I've only shot it well a couple of times...seems to have my # for some reason...
30 back up the hill...I can usually do OK on this target, but after hoofing up to it from the 80, gotta' stop and catch my breath...

I should have arranged the targets a bit different (give a gravy target in those last 4 somewhere)...BUT OH WELL...(the 35 Fan ain't gravy the way its set up at S+W)...

Its ghood to know MacGoo is still alive...tell him his sorry but needs to show up at the State shoot...


----------

